# Chris Fabozzi of ChicagoVPS wanted to start a data center with who?



## drmike (Feb 23, 2014)

So, since it came up in another thread around here and probably isn't known so widely...

The Chris Fabozzi email to someone years ago about  collaborating to open a datacenter..

*This email:*







The magical other person that Fabozzi was chattering to was:

*Avante*.... ChrisK's former company.

One of my friendly cohorts pixel matched the font and rotated the many names.   We had two likely matches and I confirmed with ChrisK that he was the party to the email.

Old timers to LE* probably are wondering if that email was before or after the provider heap and CC/CVPS mass mugging of Avante.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 23, 2014)

So... newly named Centerra?


----------



## drmike (Feb 23, 2014)

Centerra is a company ChrisK is part owner of, yes.

There were long running issues between CC and Avante.   Even the usually reserved Jeremiah Shinkle took his pot shots at Avante back in the ole days.   I never noted who started what along the way and fitting this in that situation, well it may or may not explain some motivations.


----------



## lbft (Feb 23, 2014)

This is quite old.


----------



## kaniini (Feb 23, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So... newly named Centerra?


Fabozzi has nothing to do with us.  But yes, I can verify he did reach out to ChrisK back when Avante was a thing.


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 24, 2014)

I think every provider dreaming this..   I mean building DC.


----------



## BrianHarrison (Mar 3, 2014)

Kaniini is a stand up guy and I highly doubt there's any current relationship between him and Fabozzi.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 3, 2014)

BrianHarrison said:


> Kaniini is a stand up guy and I highly doubt there's any current relationship between him and Fabozzi.


He does business (and strictly business from a professional standpoint) with Robert Clarke.  Fabozzi would be somewhat of a step up from that.


----------

